# Can you get decent legs without Squats?



## robdog

Ive had a bad back now for a long time and its getting wore so as soon as im back from my honeymoon im getting it sorted one way or the other. I have a feeling i have a torn muscle in my back so squats of any description are going to be out of the picture.

My question is are big legs achievable with squats? I rekon so if i hammer them with leg presses but wanted some other opinions.


----------



## big

Yes of course it's possible to build big legs without squats.

Lots of bodybuilders don't squat - Dorian Yates was one example - although I wouldn't mind betting a lot of his mass was originally built from squats.

Remember that by not doing squats, you're robbing your entire body of muscle growth. It's by far the most effective exercise IMO.

Don't take any risks until you've had your back checked out, but assuming you're going to be able to squat again, squat light with high reps, keep your form extremely tight and wear a belt if your back might be an issue.

In the meantime, hack squats will probably be more useful to you than leg press.


----------



## robdog

big said:


> Lots of bodybuilders don't squat - Dorian Yates was one example - although I wouldn't mind betting a lot of his mass was originally built from squats.


My thoughts exactly mate. How many people with big legs have never sqautted should be the question realy.

In all homesty the only mass builder i can do without any back trouble is leg press. Even light squats catch up with me after a couple of weeks.

Thinks its just gonna be a case of do what i can till i get my back done  .


----------



## dk246

well ifound leg press and hack squats did quite well befor i started squatting. but i agree with big squats are by far the best execise for muscle mass just not in legs but all over ur body!!!

can u evan do half squats dogin these u wont evan involve ur back! but if not id do medium reped leg press with medium weight and low reped hacksquat with high weight, and always keep a belt on no matter what set it is be it a warm up or a final set!!!


----------



## robdog

Good idea with the light hacks mate i may give them a try.


----------



## hackskii

Lunges will work really well for even overall leg development depending on how you can do them.

To keep the back out of harms way you will use bodyweight till everything gets stronger then you can add dumbells to the mix.

You can do leg extensions and leg curls too.

You can do leg-press too.

Hacksquats will give your back some pressure so do not go heavy here.

You might not want to do those either.

Working your abs will help your back too bro.

Dont do leg lifts or you will only make matters worse.


----------



## DB

if u got a plate loadin hacksquat machine there wicked imo like the hammer stregth things i know ronnie and flex swear by em...i love em myself,

i do think squats are the daddies tho...

not sure what u have done to ur back but i hurt mine from doin heavy deads with poor form about a year ago and i started doin hyper extentions and i found they really helped my back then i started squattin 50kgs then increased 5kgs a week and had no problems upto 140's for reps now with no back probs touch wood!!(leave it there winger!)


----------



## robdog

My back is well fcuked mate. Ive been doing hypos then someone suggested light partial deads and light squats all to no availe. Its my own fault realy ive been to stubborn to go to the docs lol.

Its been on and off for over 12 months now.


----------



## winger

dirty barry said:


> touch wood!!(leave it there winger!)


That is amazing, I am touching myself and I already feel better, thank Barry.

Building big legs in this order.

Squats

Leg press

Leg press if fine Robdoggie. Forget about the doctor and see a chiropractor instead. Your spin might be out of alignment. I go and have for years. No injuries here mate. I swear by them.


----------



## Guest

superset hacks with leg press keep reps up at 15 rest after one set hack one set press, for count of 20 then hit another superset,


----------



## hackskii

Thor said:


> superset hacks with leg press keep reps up at 15 rest after one set hack one set press, for count of 20 then hit another superset,


Thats a good idea as supersetting would require less weight and less load on the ol back


----------



## Aftershock

Pre-exhaust quads with leg extensions to failure then straight on to Leg Press ;-) Ouch!


----------



## big pete

with hacks on the ol lunges, definatley a goody.

and also with aftershock too, pre-exhaust with extensions and then hit the leg press or even lunges again....


----------

